# More Matt Bracken Books Free today 1/16 Castigo Cay



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

More for free today only!

Amazon.com: The Bracken Anthology eBook: Matthew Bracken: Books
Amazon.com: Castigo Cay eBook: Matthew Bracken: Books


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! Man, I gotta lotta reading to do.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

ditto.. thanks.

I'm reading one of his other books..


----------



## MoukiWisey (Dec 30, 2013)

I've heard when Iraqis saw how effective sniper techniques were against them, they started using this book as a training manual


----------

